# It's been a while, but sharing my new (slightly larger!) Fur Baby...



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey guys! I don't know if anybody would still remember me, it's been a year ot two since I've been on. I used to post about my little guy, Beck, who I had for five years before I had to put him down due to tumours. I wanted to pop by and share my newest furry addition. I'll admit, she's a big bigger than my previous little pets, but apparently I had a Great Dane sized hole in my heart after I lost my hedgie. Meet (Princess) Peach! She's my 6 month, 75 pound bouncing baby Dane. She was kind of a rescue that my boyfriend and I took in at 3 months. She spent her first 3 months of life in a cage and is now enjoying some much deserved freedom and socialization. She's never looked back to that life and it feels like she's always been a part of our little family. Thought I would share because hey, who doesn't love a giant cuddle pup?!





































Emily


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

Great Danes are so beautiful!! Congrats!


----------

